# Level 72 Smooth Walls



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

Has anyone else ever turned a job that was so smooth the walls became invisible?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Checkers said:


> Has anyone else ever turned a job that was so smooth the walls became invisible?


 Sounds to me like the Emperor and his new clothes.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Trick question ? :blink:


----------

